# Laparoscopic Roux-en-Y gastric bypass reversal



## pwalker (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello Fellow surgical Coders,

I need your help!! I am looking for a cpt code for a gastric bypass reversal:


OPERATION:
Laparoscopic gastro-gastrostomy, partial gastrectomy and gastro-jejunal anastomosis resection; small bowel (Roux limb) resection and intra-operative gastroscopy.


Thank you..


----------



## Cyndi113 (Mar 2, 2021)

Did you ever find an answer to this?


----------

